# Initial Review - Impression



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

One of the most comprehensive reviews I've ever read here. Thank you.


----------



## Kalison (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks! I didn't mean for it to get this long. I will be updating with some pictures soon.


----------



## JayBrackett (Mar 18, 2014)

Very good review. Love the thoroughness and truth about both the good and bad. We'll done! Thank you!


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Good review. It doesn't need any added credibility, nor would my words supply it if it did, but my experience matches your conclusions.

My brother told me one day he got this same saw, and my initial reaction was that he wasted his money. I am not a Sawstop hater, I am actually planning to buy a PCS soon, just didn't think this jobsite model was worth the cost. When I went over to look at it, I had my mind changed. It is very well executed, and you can see the things you get for your money, besides the safety technology.

I didn't look at the miter gauge, but everything else was well done, well fit, well finished.

Definitely an option here for folks who want the safety, but don't have the space.

-Brian


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy, they are fine pieces of equipment


----------



## Kalison (Jan 15, 2016)

> Very good review. Love the thoroughness and truth about both the good and bad. We ll done! Thank you!
> 
> - JB Brackett


Thank you! I try to be as real as I can. I am a pretty picky consumer, and I thought that anyone else out there like me would like to know about even the smaller details.



> Good review. It doesn t need any added credibility, nor would my words supply it if it did, but my experience matches your conclusions.
> 
> My brother told me one day he got this same saw, and my initial reaction was that he wasted his money. I am not a Sawstop hater, I am actually planning to buy a PCS soon, just didn t think this jobsite model was worth the cost. When I went over to look at it, I had my mind changed. It is very well executed, and you can see the things you get for your money, besides the safety technology.
> 
> ...


If mine was destroyed today, I would run out and get another. Despite some of the issues I pointed out, it is a well made saw and I think anyone will be able to it get setup and produce great results. Yes, the price is very high… but like you said, there are somethings that you need to see and touch before you understand where the money went. Which was obviously not the Miter Gauge  I have an Incra 1000SE set up now, and it has been wonderful. The adjustable miter bar easily adjusted to the oversize miter slots.



> Congrats and enjoy, they are fine pieces of equipment
> 
> - NormG


Thanks! I really do enjoy this saw. I love that I can really get it out of the way when I need extra space… and when I come back to use it, its the way I left it.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the great review!
When I first saw how long it was I had it in my head Saw Stop was trying to get in an advertisement but your + and _ told a different story.

Now I would love to see some reviews on Bosch new contractors saw.
If it's any thing like their routers it's top notch.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

thanks for a great review!


----------



## Willowman (Mar 26, 2016)

Awesome review. Thank you for spending the time to put all of this information into words for all of our benefit. Initially, none of the Sawstops were in my budget range, so my decision was to wait and save $ until I could afford one. That meant I needed to continue borrowing my friends $49 garage sale special delta tabletop saw though. I feared for my hands and life every time I turned it on, even with the new blade I bought for it.

I had saved up enough for one of the new hybrids (lack of riving knife seemed to be a dealbreaker for finding a used saw) and like you, was leaning towards the Delta, when a damaged JSS showed up on craigslist near me. I got it for half price knowing I would need to spend a little to repair the broken fence and rails, and honestly, don't think I will have a problem selling it if I decide it is not for me. Still, I wish I had read your review before the purchase, as it would have alleviated all of my pre and post purchase angst as to whether I wasted my money on some amazing safety technology in a saw that can't do what I want it to do.

I started a new posting in the power tool section of the forums about the Jobsite Sawstop as a place to share impressions and upgrades to the saw, so we all can benefit from each other's experience. Right now, I am considering putting an aftermarket fence system on the saw rather than replacing the stock set up, so will update with my findings. I will look at the miter you have too. My stock one fits so poorly it is like a musical instrument when you wiggle it back and forth in the slot. Clickety clack clickety clack.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

A wide miter slot is just the beginning of grief. My Unisaw is 0.004-0.006" over and simple things like a Benchdog feather board have to be cranked down with pliers to stay put. I've worked my miter gauge to work like it should so all is good there, but as you say, for $1300, it should be near perfect in the areas that seem impossible to screw up.


----------



## Surreals (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for this review. I've been looking for my first table saw, but I have a space problem so I've been looking at portable jobsite saws. I've seen the Stopsaw JSS, and thought it looked ok, and more rigid and useful than the Festool CMS that I'd been considering, so your review has been very helpful for me. It's not that easy to find an independent and fair review, so special thanks.

The heads up about the miter is good.


----------

